# AFP Police check Previous addresses



## namnn96 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi,

I submitted my AFP Police Check and just entered my latest previous address.

Do I have to enter all the addresses I have stayed in Australia? Will this affect any VISA decision?

I am in urgent situation, a quick help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Did you provide true and accurate information when applying for the police check? Providing the police false or misleading information could have an impact on your visa application if you are found guilty of doing so. Not being able to produce a police check because the police didn't issue it due to false and or misleading information will certainly hamper an application.

"If it is subsequently discovered, for example as a result of a check of police records, that you have provided false or misleading information, or omitted to provide information that resulted in the application being false or misleading, you will have committed an offence against the Criminal Code Act 1995 and may be prosecuted."


----------



## namnn96 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you.

All information is correct, it just I didn't put "all addresses". I haven't got any crime nor anything related to law.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

In that case it would depend wether the AFP think your omission of addresses was done in order to mislead them. If they have reason to suspect that then you may be in trouble.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

namnn96 said:


> All information is correct, it just I didn't put "all addresses".


The form asks: "In the event you have not resided in your current location for 10 years or greater, please provide details of your previous residential addresses."

Assuming you have done that, then you have entered everything correctly and you are OK.

If their check finds you have missed something it may impact the speed of decision.

We entered everything over 3 month stays.


----------

